# Scan showed baby with fat tummy??



## Mrs Ripple (Nov 1, 2011)

Hi I am wondering if you could shead a little light for me.  I am probably worrying over nothing as the midwife didn’t seem worried but any advice would be much appreciated.  The scan wasn’t carried out at my local hospital.  I got the lady who scanned me before my treatment for follicles count to scan me.  She is brilliant and does this free for me.  

I am currently 16 w 2 days pregnant with twins and had a scan this morning.  Both babies are measuring 17 w exactly which is good.  The thing that is concerning me is that one of the babies has a fat tummy.  The midwife just said “look that wee one has a wee fat belly.”  I didn’t think about it at the time but it has been annoying me since.  Would this be a sign that there is something wrong or can this be normal?  I cannot find anything on Dr Google about this.
Any advice would be much appreciated

Mrs Ripple xx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

If the sonographer wasn't concerned, I would think its not abnormally big, but maybe just full of fluid that it has yet to wee out, where the other one may have just got rid of it. If there was a problem, she would have arranged for you to be seen by a consultant,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------

